

Why You Shouldn't Reveal Your Royal Wedding Guest Name - zgorgonola
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/04/28/why-you-shouldnt-reveal-your-royal-wedding-guest-name/

======
thekevan
I have started deciding on stock answers for the common questions that are not
true. So when it asks my first pet, I know my answer is "Toyota1776" or
"1keep2on3rockin4"

(Not my real answers, obviously.)

